

How Linux Shell saved my Day? - rshetty
http://openprobe.blogspot.in/2010/12/linux-shell-to-rescue-my-experience.html

======
brianck
It seems like I'm missing something in that you are able to mount the
encrypted partition without a password.

What's stopping me (or the police) from stealing your hard drive, booting into
my own Ubuntu installation, and mounting your encrypted partition?

Is the lesson learned here not use use Ubuntu disk/partition encryption?

~~~
rshetty
Yes , brianck,I was able to mount the partition without a password once I
reinstalled Ubuntu

------
kba
So you mounted a hard drive and copied some folders from the command line. Big
deal.

Besides, if you could mount the drive without using any password, it doesn't
seem like it was encrypted at all.

